
This high-tech card is being rolled out by French banks to eliminate fraud - CapitalistCartr
http://www.thememo.com/2016/09/27/oberthur-technologies-societe-generale-groupe-bpce-bank-this-high-tech-card-is-being-rolled-out-by-french-banks-to-eliminate-fraud/
======
pavel_lishin
The downside is that I can no longer store the card in LastPass and leave it
at home, unless they have another way for me to generate the CVV.

